# Welcome NYAngel98



## Laura (Jun 1, 2004)

*Hello MuT members!*

*NYAngel98 has joined us as a HAIR CARE SPECIALIST, so if you've got a question about ANYTHING hair-related, don't hesitate to post it here &amp; she'll be happy help you out.. and if she can't, then I'll do my best, along with other MuT'ers, to answer questions!*

*NYAngel98 comes to us with 7 years of experience in the industry. We are so happy to have her. Thanks, Long Island, for loaning us your hair expert!*

*WELCOME to the team! *

*** Please note, our former hair specialist, Smartstyle, has gone to Asia. Although her great advice still remains on the boards, she is no longer available to answer questions.*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey Daydreamer! Glad to hear you had some good results with ES. - But the fact of the matter is, the chemicals are still in your hair, and there's no way of knowing how it would turn out if you do it again and add more fuel to the fire, so to speak. I would reccommend seeing what a salon can offer as far as the thermal Japanese straightening... usually they can just do a touch up on the regrowth, leaving the ends to slowly start to regain their strength. I would NOT reccomend using it on your entire head again... although you may think that the outcome is good, there is still no way of changing your hair from one extreme to the other without some form of damage. (Although it may not be visible to the naked eye) Adding more chemicals can turn your success story into another one of our horror stories - &amp; we don't want that to happen to anyone!!! But I would still try to hold off on any straightening as long as possible... try some straightsexyhair serum or other creams to keep you smooth - the longer you let your hair heal... the more likely you will have a good turn out the next time you straighten.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 30, 2004)

twice in 3 weeks!?!?!?!



My god, she's right - you're lucky you still have hair!!! Something that strong done back to back is toxic to locks!!! I agree... you should definitly WAIT as LONG as possible!

And if you don't mind... if you can, please put ES posts on the threads for it... they like to keep it organized on here - (keep all the ES posts together so people can find it easier...) thanks!


----------

